# WoW Gaming Mouse



## Zyson (26. August 2010)

Hallo ich habe gestern zu meinen 18 eine World of Warcraft Mmo Gaming Mouse geschenkt bekommen. Heute habe ich sie ausprobiert und bin nicht richtig angetan von der Maus. Es ist zwar einfach wenn man bzw. Monster angreift, WoW Herein und Rauszoomen will, die Gebietskarte sehen will oder einfach den Charakter. Man kann auch Makros usw. auf die Tasten setzen was das Raiden auch deutlich einfacher machen würde. Aber die Maus ist leider mit Kabel und bisher hatte ich immer eine Maus die ohne Kabel ist. Außerdem spiele ich WoW nur mit der Maus, ausser wenn ich laufe dann benutze ich die Pfeiltasten auf der Tastatur anderen machen ja die Attacken usw. mit Taste 3 5 2 und die Mmo Maus ist ziemlich langsam wenn man sie bewegt, sodass ich nicht schnell genug auf die Attacken nacheinander klicken kann. 
Hier eine beschreibung der Maus http://www.steelseri...mo_gaming_mouse

So meine frage ist jetzt an die leute die so einen Gaming Mouse auch besitzen, gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit an das Kabel und die langsame Pfeilbewegung oder ist die Maus nix für Leute wie mich bzw die nicht so die Top Spieler sind ^^?


----------



## Famenio (26. August 2010)

Kann man die Mausgeschwindigkeit nicht extra einstellen?
Geht doch eigentlich überall.

Meinen Frage dazu wäre noch, 
spielt man nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit
hauptsächlich mit den Tasten an der Maus oder
nimmt man doch irgendwann wieder die Tasten auf der Tastatur
oder geht mit der Maus in die Leisten mit den Attacken? 


Ps: Glückwunsch noch zum Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löx1 (26. August 2010)

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Maus Win XP
Windows 7 dürfte so ähnlich aussehen

dort kann man den Speed einstellen unabhängig davon ob die maus evtl. nen eigenes tool dafür hat


----------



## Sicksaw (26. August 2010)

W00t

es gibt mäuse ohne kabel? ._.

Kabellose Maus ungleich Gaming Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnRaGeD94 (26. August 2010)

Also es ist auf jedenfall gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn man mit den tasten an der maus spielt ... da es ja 12 oder 13 tasten gibt muss man sich mal merken an welcher taste man jetzt was draufprogrammiert hat...

ich spiele seit einem jahr mit der maus, und ich kann euch sagen ... es dauert bis man sich eingewöhnt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prügelschami (26. August 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe gestern zu meinen 18 eine World of Warcraft Mmo Gaming Mouse geschenkt bekommen. Heute habe ich sie ausprobiert und bin nicht richtig angetan von der Maus. Es ist zwar einfach wenn man bzw. Monster angreift, WoW Herein und Rauszoomen will, die Gebietskarte sehen will oder einfach den Charakter. Man kann auch Makros usw. auf die Tasten setzen was das Raiden auch deutlich einfacher machen würde. Aber die Maus ist leider mit Kabel und bisher hatte ich immer eine Maus die ohne Kabel ist. Außerdem spiele ich WoW nur mit der Maus, ausser wenn ich laufe dann benutze ich die Pfeiltasten auf der Tastatur anderen machen ja die Attacken usw. mit Taste 3 5 2 und die Mmo Maus ist ziemlich langsam wenn man sie bewegt, sodass ich nicht schnell genug auf die Attacken nacheinander klicken kann.
> Hier eine beschreibung der Maus http://www.steelseri...mo_gaming_mouse
> 
> So meine frage ist jetzt an die leute die so einen Gaming Mouse auch besitzen, gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit an das Kabel und die langsame Pfeilbewegung oder ist die Maus nix für Leute wie mich bzw die nicht so die Top Spieler sind ^^?



mausgeschwindigkeit kannste ändern(auf jeden computer)
wegen denn kabel die mäuse sind eigentlich besser (auser ma achtet auf akku), ich meks immer ma in rdm oder raids da schreibt immer einer mom muß batterien der maus wechseln. das haste da nicht


----------



## MrBlaki (26. August 2010)

Löx schrieb:


> Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Maus Win XP
> Windows 7 dürfte so ähnlich aussehen
> 
> dort kann man den Speed einstellen unabhängig davon ob die maus evtl. nen eigenes tool dafür hat



Start > Systemsteuerung > Hardware und Sound > Geräte und Drucker > Maus


----------



## Ehnoah (26. August 2010)

Die Beste WoW Maus finde ich ist die Razor Naga aber die kostet ~ 80 Euro

DIe hat nochmal ne Aktionsleiste an der Seite quasi 12 Tasten.


----------



## Vadesh (26. August 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Kann man die Mausgeschwindigkeit nicht extra einstellen?
> Geht doch eigentlich überall.
> 
> Meinen Frage dazu wäre noch,
> ...



Ich hatte mal so eine Maus, kein wirklich teures Markenprodukt, aber immerhin 30 Euro teuer. Nach ein paar Wochen konnte ich die Knöpfe an der Maus nicht mehr benutzen und ich bin weiß Gott nicht brutal mit meiner Maus umgegangen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällt die Tastatur ohnehin besser. Da drückt man nicht so schnell was Falsches.


----------



## Famenio (26. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal so eine Maus, kein wirklich teures Markenprodukt, aber immerhin 30 Euro teuer. Nach ein paar Wochen konnte ich die Knöpfe an der Maus nicht mehr benutzen und ich bin weiß Gott nicht brutal mit meiner Maus umgegangen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut zu wissen, ich war nämlich am überlegen ob ich mit die Maus auch hole, 
aber wenn man dafür ne sehr lange eingewöhnungszeit braucht
und man im Endeffekt trotzdem wieder zu der Tastatur rutscht, 
kann ich auch weiterhin meine 8 Euro Maus ausm Aldi nutzen...
die erfüllt ihren Zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (26. August 2010)

Benutze gerade ne Razer Mamba (sehr enspannte Maus aber seine 130€ teuer). Aber diese hat an der unterseite eine Dpi EInstellung. Hat eigentlich fast jede Gamer Maus. Schau dir das Teil am besten genauer nochmal an und guck mal ob du was ähnliches findest. Dort lassen sich Maus Geschwindigkeit und Makros meistens noch extern an der Maus einstellen sonst einfach mal die Passenenden Treiber Laden denn wenn du Pech hast überschreiben die Windows einstellungen nicht die im Spiel selbst, wenn die Maus ein Externes Programm oder gar einen Schalter hat.


----------



## Ehnoah (26. August 2010)

"WoW Gaming Maus -> "[font=Tahoma, sans-serif]einstellbare Auflösung" " muss also irgendwo sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font=Tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Nexus.X (26. August 2010)

Ehnoah schrieb:


> Die Beste WoW Maus finde ich ist die Razor Naga aber die kostet ~ 80 Euro
> 
> DIe hat nochmal ne Aktionsleiste an der Seite quasi 12 Tasten.


Das ist ein Computertelefon, keine Maus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jede Maus bedarf einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit, je nachdem wie viel sich zur alten ändert, etwas länger oder nur 1-2 Stunden.
Vor allem ist es schwierig, die passende Geschwindigkeit wieder reinzubekommen, womit es sich am wohlsten anfühlt. Meist kostet das schon mehrere Stunden Zeit zum ausprobieren.

Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, sie ist zu 100% umstellbar, man muss nur die Einstellung finden. 

MfG - Viel Spaß mit deiner Maus 

PS: Kabel > Ohne (Luftschiffkampf "Wieso sind wir tot?" ... "Sorry, meine Batterien waren leer") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (26. August 2010)

Sei froh, daß Du nun eine Kabelmaus hast.
Nix ist schlimmer, wenn man sie braucht und die Batterien/Accus sind alle -
und Du hast keinen Ersatz.

Bei meiner MX518 kann ich die Zeiger-Geschwindigkeit einfachen per Knopdruck (an der Maus) erhöhen oder verlangsamen.
Und bei jedem Windows gibt es in der Systemsteuerung auch die Kategorie "Mauseinstellungen",
wo Du die Zeiger-Geschwindigkeit und anderes einstellen kannst.

greetz


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. August 2010)

Zyson schrieb:


> So meine frage ist jetzt an die leute die so einen Gaming Mouse auch besitzen, gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit an das Kabel und die langsame Pfeilbewegung oder ist die Maus nix für Leute wie mich bzw die nicht so die Top Spieler sind ^^?



Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich weiß nicht was sich die Hersteller bei so einer Maus gedacht haben.
Allerdings kenne ich einen Mage der begeistert ist, dass er auch in Raids nur noch mit der Maus spielen muss.
Letztens meinte er doch ganz frech er hätte jetzt immer eine Hand frei. Aber ich denke das ist nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Spieler.

Wenn du nicht auf Kabel stehst und mit der Maus nicht klarkommst bzw. sie dir nicht gefällt dann verscherbel diese und hol dir eine neue, schnurlose oder benutz deine Alte.


----------



## Zyson (26. August 2010)

So hab jetzt unter Start > Systemsteuerung > Hardware und Sound > Geräte und Drucker > Maus die geschwindigkeit auf Maximal gesetzt geht jetzt eindeutig besser. Mit den insgesamt 15 Tasten komm ich noch nicht so klar, wie bereits von euch gesagt ist das ganze gewöhnungsbedürftig^^ 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten 

PS: Ist mir auch öfters passiert, das die Batterie alle war xD


----------



## Doofkatze (26. August 2010)

Besitze ne Logitech MX 400 für 40 Euro.

Hat einfach ne "andere" Form als Standartmäuse, 2 zusätzliche Tasten um Tabs vor/zurückzuspringen bzw. in WoW zum Tasten belegen. Beide sind links angebracht. Ansonsten GAR nichts. Kabel dran, damit man kein Stress mit Akkus hat und ab geht die Fahrt.

Von Gaming Mäusen halte ich nicht viel. Es sind schlichtweg zu viele Tasten und die Falschbedienung ist quasi mitgeliefert.


----------

